# How come one can make a career from blogging but not forum posting?



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

I know this may sound a little silly, but I always write my best stuff _in reply_ - i have virtually no creative ideas, only a creative use of the English language.

ALL of the best stuff I've ever written has been posted on forums and still I'm yet to see a published compliation of forum postings or a person who's known even in the mainstream, for their online postings.

There are plenty of good forums out there where millions of people discuss serious issues, and yes while most are silly young people with no life, many are tomorrow's journalists, authors etc... or at least they have that potential.

I myself am actually 28, but the point is people actually make a name for themselves through blogging. An intellectual can break into their chosen field with no formal qualifications based on the quality of their work. Will this ever happen for active forum posters / online debaters?


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey! I'm one of those young people with no life, but I'm far from silly! I can hold my own in debates too! *END silliness*
But, in all seriousness, it might be possible for debaters, but that really depends on how big online debating gets (not sure how popular online debating is). As for forum posters, I doubt it. While forum posts do have substantial information sometimes, it would be hard to track down those posts and pinpoint a few people that make those good posts because of all the forums you find on the internet and all the trolls you find on said forums.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

QrivaN said:


> Hey! I'm one of those young people with no life, but I'm far from silly! I can hold my own in debates too! *END silliness*
> But, in all seriousness, it might be possible for debaters, but that really depends on how big online debating gets (not sure how popular online debating is). As for forum posters, I doubt it. While forum posts do have substantial information sometimes, it would be hard to track down those posts and pinpoint a few people that make those good posts because of all the forums you find on the internet and all the trolls you find on said forums.


Ye thats pretty much what i was thinking. Twitter are launching Medium soon and that should be a good way of putting stuff out, but i'll still have to copy & paste before editing it into an article. That's basically a rewrite, nvm

Btw I wasn't referring to yourself, but you know the fools i mean that post the most hate and anger-fuelled comments on YouTube. The internet is unfortunately filling up with a generation who ditched classes to go online. In my generation we ditched for real reasons, like getting high lol


----------



## iemanja (Feb 5, 2012)

Barcelonic said:


> I know this may sound a little silly, but I always write my best stuff _in reply_ - i have virtually no creative ideas, only a creative use of the English language.
> 
> ALL of the best stuff I've ever written has been posted on forums and still I'm yet to see a published compliation of forum postings or a person who's known even in the mainstream, for their online postings.
> 
> ...


maybe you should try making a blog by tailoring your responses to make sense by themselves. Or use a stimulus, like a question someone asked you during the day or a picture or something to write a post.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

*I've been thinking about this very thing*. Even though I may be creative, it is something else to not offend unproductively on the one hand and not be bland and inane on the other end of the spectrum. A forum throws in the back and forth that I like. I have been learning how to web-code because I need to add a new dimension to a marketing/design niche that has been my income from my small business. Blogging could fit into the mix. One reason for being here was to test out writing style, figuring out how to come across when people can't see or hear you, or you them.

I considered a fake forum of characters I made up, but this is just being chicken, and it came across as having adolescent or preadolescent appeal if anything at all.

What about a forum of just a few people and a few topics?


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

My idea is to use your threads to gather information, than blog about your findings! that could earn some money!


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Haha I have the exact opposite problem. I have all sorts of weird ideas. Though when it comes to generating a response, - I can't. 

The funny thing is writing a reply is more of a strength that I do not have. And writing a blog would be a strength I do not have either. 

Maybe you should consider replying to threads, professionally.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

@*Risen from Ashes*\\ Fancy cutting me in? 

@*AverOblivious *\\

Haha maybe you & I should team up lol. Do dialogues etc.. :happy:

@*Old Intern*\\ Without a large memberbase the forum would never get off the ground i fear. Would be a good idea though, especially if a reputable blogger or two was among the members.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

It's the same reason why one can make a career out of making keynote speeches and not standing at the mic in a town hall forum. Writing a good blog takes a lot of commitment and expertise in some fashion. You have to be writing good stuff. Forum posting is different in that regard.


----------



## Shahada (Apr 26, 2010)

Barcelonic said:


> I myself am actually 28, but the point is people actually make a name for themselves through blogging. An intellectual can break into their chosen field with no formal qualifications based on the quality of their work. Will this ever happen for active forum posters / online debaters?


I think you may be overstating how meritocratic the "blogging industry" is. Likely has a lot more to do with what you're blogging about and what you're saying about it than strictly the level of quality of your work.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

Shahada said:


> I think you may be overstating how meritocratic the "blogging industry" is. Likely has a lot more to do with what you're blogging about and what you're saying about it than strictly the level of quality of your work.


*
Writing well is one thing but what to write about is something else.*
I think that was the origin or purpose of the thread to begin with? I might be able to get ideas from what I see going on in PerC, Have not decided if it is a good idea, or If I have enough stimulation to build up enough posts to launch anything.

*You could* get some help, or diy to market yourself as a writer - for someone who already needs a blog. People are using blogs for search rating enhancement to sell products and services. Some people are using a blog format for their whole website. All you need is a topic that you know enough about to know what you don't know, so you can research an stay away from accidently saying anything dumb. Oh and knowing how to use the google keyword tool might help.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Write a list of questions people want answered, and _reply_ to them


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

great idea, thanks wolf !


----------

